# Grizzly G9972 11x26, stiff feed/thread levers



## Whyemier (Aug 28, 2014)

I obtained a Grizzly lathe to replace my SB9C recently.  I'm proud of the way it runs and the small amount of work I've been able to accomplish with it so far. :happyhappy: 

My question relates to the mechanics of the lathe itself.

Both the threading lever and the feed lever will engage with little resistance, though sometimes there is some but no more than what I experienced with the SB9.  When I go to disengage is when there is much more resistance.  I've had a close call or two already when getting near the end of a shoulder cut. I plan on cutting some internal threads on a project I've started this weekend and am slightly anxious about whether I'll be able to disengage in time prior to the end of my thread.:noidea:

Has anyone had this problem/issue and was there a solution you found to your liking/benefit?  Is there a mechanical fault or wear I should be looking for?ondering:


----------

